# Meet El Torro, our new herd sire.



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

Now we just need more "herd"


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice! Looks like he's been working already. Beautiful behind too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's nice! Wow! Talk about a big horn set on that guy!


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

He won a 2010 national champion buckle for 20-24 months. He has 9 enoblements in his pedigree. I am so very thrilled to have gotten him. Excellent price, but better still he is a pocket puppy. Just a sweet boy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! That's awesome! Congrats on the great purchase! He has a really nice rear end!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice. Congrats hes got a nice rump on him !!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, what a nice looking guy! Congratulations!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I am in love with his horns!!


----------

